# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  Ranger school

## FIREPOWER

Does anyone know if you are tested for steroids , when you take the Ranger Physical???

I downloaded a list of Ranger Physical Exam Checklist, and these are the ones that I am worried about.

Urinalysis
Urine Microscopy
Hematocrit (HCT)
Sickledex

Any help would be great!

Trying to remove Test Enthanate, Deca Cycle.

And if so, what the hell do I do if I have a few months to report?

Thanks

----------


## PT

no you are not. if your CO. wants to get you tested for them he can but that will never happen unless your a major slacker and he dosnt like you. if you do well, especially in ranger school it reflects highly on them so as long as your excelling there happy. i have a good friend that is a ranger and an instructor for the next 2 years down in ft benning GA at the ranger school

----------


## Tigershark

> no you are not. if your CO. wants to get you tested for them he can but that will never happen unless your a major slacker and he dosnt like you. if you do well, especially in ranger school it reflects highly on them so as long as your excelling there happy. i have a good friend that is a ranger and an instructor for the next 2 years down in ft benning GA at the ranger school


What he said. 

A friend of mine went into the Rangers and never got popped for it.

----------


## Kale

> no you are not. if your CO. wants to get you tested for them he can but that will never happen unless your a major slacker and he dosnt like you. if you do well, especially in ranger school it reflects highly on them so as long as your excelling there happy. i have a good friend that is a ranger and an instructor for the next 2 years down in ft benning GA at the ranger school


Seems to me they would want all the Rangers juicing !!!!  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## rhino1

i know id prefer all of the troops juiced up!~

----------


## FIREPOWER

Thanks for the advice!

But what the hell is a Urine Microscopy used for???

What are they looking for?

The rest of those tests that I listed, any idea what they are for?

Just curious....

I have been in for the US ARMY for double digit years, and it seems that this physical is way more in depth and more closely examined.

----------


## T_Own

> i know id prefer all of the troops juiced up!~


so did ze germans

urine analysis is probably just for rec drugs.

----------


## FIREPOWER

Never mind.

Just going to wait a few years to go.

Clean my system out.

Go in normal like every one else.

It's not worth it.

----------


## Pac Man

Don't wait you pansy. Just go!
You'll be fine, they don't test aas.

----------


## quarry206

i think it would be a waste to do cycles right before ranger school, you will lose mass in the school. and it might hurt you to have too much extra muscle in the first place.. bigger guys usually get weaker fast in ranger school. some of the phases are very demanding on the body. and with the extreme limit of calorie intake alot of muscle might hurt you.. not saying big guys can't do it. what i'm saying is packing on ten pounds of muscle right before school will hurt you.

----------


## Nooomoto

> i think it would be a waste to do cycles right before ranger school, you will lose mass in the school. and it might hurt you to have too much extra muscle in the first place.. bigger guys usually get weaker fast in ranger school. some of the phases are very demanding on the body. and with the extreme limit of calorie intake alot of muscle might hurt you.. not saying big guys can't do it. what i'm saying is packing on ten pounds of muscle right before school will hurt you.


Have to agree. It would be a complete waste, and it'd most definitely hurt you more than help you. Go in natural.

----------


## Pac Man

> Don't wait you pansy. Just go!
> You'll be fine, they don't test aas.


Again

----------


## quarry206

firepower, are u in the military??? 

u kinda talk as if you weren't yet

----------


## rockinred

> i think it would be a waste to do cycles right before ranger school, you will lose mass in the school. and it might hurt you to have too much extra muscle in the first place.. bigger guys usually get weaker fast in ranger school. some of the phases are very demanding on the body. and with the extreme limit of calorie intake alot of muscle might hurt you.. not saying big guys can't do it. what i'm saying is packing on ten pounds of muscle right before school will hurt you.


This is some solid advice.... you will lose everything in Ranger school. wait til after... when I was in there was no testing for Steroids , but shit could of have changed... I doubt they will waist anytime on testing that... 

guaranteed as a fact, that your body will start burning your muscle for energy in Ranger school... if you have been in for double digits you need to hurry and get your tab if you can and are ready.... the older you get the more your odds of completing one of the most demanding schools in all the militaries will be. 

Good luck bro, Rangers Lead the Way!

----------


## quarry206

i think people get confused with this idea that since they know a ranger thats massive, that he must of had it easy. when really its really hard for big muscluar guys. ranger school demands so so much from your body.. ranger school is more or less a leadership course. thats why u will see the moto "no excuse leadership" more times than u care to see. but the basic idea behind some parts of the school. is at your bodies weakest point can u still think on your feet and lead people to get the mission done..working at times on one MRE a day, but covering 10-20 miles with a ruck. that extra 25pounds of lean muscle u have will actually drain your body.

but to anybody that wants to know. no the military does not test for steroids . unless u are a shit bag or because of ur use is causing health problems, i have heard of them forcing a test just so they could get a guy help that had gotten addicted to Dbol .

----------


## dirtball_619

i give you props for even considering ranger school. that shit is no joke. im going to fort bragg, NC for jump school after my ait is over. 

i heard its a voluntary thing? that after you complete jump school you hop on a yellow bus if your down and do a 12 mile ruck march right off the bat to narrow down the candidates. is this true? seems too unformal. keep in mind this info came from the PNN (private news network) lol! 

good luck bro. stay lean and do some killer cardio and body weight excersizes.

----------


## intensityfreak

well im not sure about the army cause thier a different breed then marines but i was about 240lbs and hell yea you loose muscle butt your be able to do certain things alot better.. and if you strong and fast your ass is gonna be on saw anyway

----------


## rockinred

> i give you props for even considering ranger school. that shit is no joke. im going to fort bragg, NC for jump school after my ait is over. 
> 
> i heard its a voluntary thing? that after you complete jump school you hop on a yellow bus if your down and do a 12 mile ruck march right off the bat to narrow down the candidates. is this true? seems too unformal. keep in mind this info came from the PNN (private news network) lol! 
> 
> good luck bro. stay lean and do some killer cardio and body weight excersizes.


dirtball, no you can't walk on to Ranger School.... as quarry stated it is an advanced leadership course that many Infantry units send up and coming NCO's to. Ranger Bat sends in PFC's, after they get some experience in their unit and the field. You might be talking about Ranger Indoctrination Programme (RIP)..... this is a 3 wk course to try and get in a Ranger Battallion... not sure if they still do this as it has been almost 13 yrs since i have been out, but that use to be a walkin basis similar to what your are saying after airborne school. Depends on what you signed up for and your contract... you would prob need to be 11b or close to it. 

Intensity freak, Ranger School is a lot different than just the normal things the military Infantry does... including the Marines.... when we say that you will lose and burn muscle, it isn't comparing it to the normal infantry tasks... it is operating under minimal nutrition and sleep for extended periods of time... maintaining your leadership abilities.... it is a well known fact to all in the Army Rangers that big boys have the hardest time in Ranger School... they lose majority of their muscle mass for that period of time........ doesn't mean you don't gain it back or can't use it to your advantage later on in career, but when going in to that particular school... I would highly suggest against it to the starter of the thread....

----------


## quarry206

just to add to the question.. no there is not walk into ranger school...not at all

but!!!

they do have to strait off the street ranger and special forces MOS.. for special forces i believe the strait from the street MOS is 18X.. but before you will ever make it to a special forces team you are looking at 2-3 years of strait school

9 weeks basic
MOS training either medic 68w(4months), infitry11b(9 wks), engineer 21b(9wks), radio 25Q or 25s (12-20wks)(not sure)
pre SF/pt phase 3wks
airborne 3wks
selection 3-4wks
pldc/warrior training (2-3wks)
Q course (9 wks)
SF MOS training 18B weapons 27wks, 18C engineer 27wks , medic 84wks, como 54wks
last phase/ team phase 9wks
language school 6months-1yr
seres school 2-3wks

as u can see it adds up fast.. after all that you get to a company

the ranger one i think is 11X or 12X
and its all that but replace it with just a 9wk ranger school instead of Q course (and everything after that)

i haven't looked at the MOS break down in over a year so if it has changed nobody jump on and rip me, some detials i know might have changed

----------


## rockinred

> just to add to the question.. no there is not walk into ranger school...not at all
> 
> but!!!
> 
> they do have to strait off the street ranger and special forces MOS.. for special forces i believe the strait from the street MOS is 18X.. but before you will ever make it to a special forces team you are looking at 2-3 years of strait school
> 
> 9 weeks basic
> MOS training either medic 68w(4months), infitry11b(9 wks), engineer 21b(9wks), radio 25Q or 25s (12-20wks)(not sure)
> pre SF/pt phase 3wks
> ...


hmm, never heard of that... what rank do you come out in that time frame? 

I know when I was in, Special Forces was only for NCO's an of course CO's (no butter bars though)... or at least you had to be E-4Promotable in order to try out and then once completed you would become an E-5. The unit is strictly for leaders and veterans of the service in those 4 fields you had listed above... 

Well, you learn something new each day... i never heard of what you had listed... do you get assigned to an SF active duty unit or is this for the guard or reserves?

----------


## Pac Man

I've had lots of buddies go to Ranger, Sapper and SF.
On the rank system selection seems to be the toughest physically followed by sapper than ranger. 
I've watched guys leave at 190lbs and come back at 160 in just a month of sapper school. Went from being in good shape to emaciated and worn down.
I've also seen allot of kids get dropped from Ranger because they went from Basic to Airborne to Ranger and were just so worn down they started breaking. All of these school take a toll of you, my best advice is go in with airborne in the contract. When you get to your unit learn some shit for about a year than drop a ranger packet. This way you can give your body time to recover and you can prep for ranger school by packing on a couple pounds of fat, you'll need it.

----------


## *RAGE*

what he said plus you will learn alot more about the army and how things work...i went three years after i went in as a 11b.... then the Q course a year after that. good luck

----------


## quarry206

http://usmilitary.about.com/od/enlistedjobs/a/18x.htm 

thats a website that talks about the special forces entry program.. i think its not correct because i think there is one extra phase they are leaving out..and i duno the ranger one for sure, but if people remember thats the enlistment program Pat tillman went in on. strait from Basic to airborne to ranger.. i really believe they should go back to the waitting peroid of three years. there is no way that a kid off the streets could match the knowledge for simple tasks.. if you think about it, by the time an 18X got to a unit, after all thier training, they might not have even touched a hmwwv (hummer to normal people). they might not even know how to do tasks like time management in the since of military speaking.there was one that i met that tho a good guy, didn't know how to even load a m249/saw.. i mean really, is he ready to be on a team? within your first 2 years of the military u learn common task training, u go thro PCC/PCI's that let you teach yourself how to do things.. and u do tons of cross training.. 

my first time being at my unit i had to go do PMCS's on every veichle, i thought it sucked ass, and that i was being punished.. because i that was not my job or MOS.. but from that when something broke down on a road at 2am in iraq during the invasion of 2003, i fixed it.. so there is a patern the military uses to training and mature people.

i went for 18C three years ago, and because of injury i had to pull out. but i can at least say i tried, and made it farther then 90 percent of people that even tried. but decided to turn down returning to the phase i left and later got out of combat MOS's. at times i miss it, but i have a beautiful family that i wouldn't have had if i would have stayed in SF.. but at least i went for my dream, got injuried, and i proved to myself i made it. so i have no regrets in life. if you never try you will always always wonder 'what if'..

and yes you are correct, SF unlike rangers is a rank specific group.. e6 is the lowest rank slot they have on a team. not to say there aren't some E-5s in that slot from time to time.. and remember there are lots of people in SF units that haven't gone to the school. also there are some that go to the school and wait ten years to get on a ODA team. just as with rangers, the ranger course does not make you a "ranger" it makes your ranger qualified. having a ranger tab and being in a ranger bat make that difference.. 



by the way i'm in iraq right now writting this. just this time i'm a network adminstrator/IT haha big change from being here during the invasion in apirl of 2003.

----------


## rockinred

quarry, good job on your service....

one thing that seems to be echoed here which is wrong, is that you can get ranger school in your contract, you don't get the school in contract but you get Ranger Battallion assignment in contract given you pass airbone and rip... it is not to go to Ranger School. Ranger School is an advance leaders course.. Like I said the Infantry sends NCO's, and the soonest you will see a soldier go to Ranger School is a soldier from Ranger Battallion as a PFC.... even then that is young and he has to have demonstrated leadership abilities and the ability to stay in the Battallion... once he completes Ranger School and is in the Battallion he is considered a full fledged Ranger... There is absolutely no one in Ranger school straight out of Basic and Airborne. 

Even Pat Tillman went to Basic, Airborne, RIP, assigned to Ranger Battalion and then he would go on to actual Ranger School after spending some time in the Ranger Battallion. Those who get a contract with Ranger assignment means, they can go to basic, airborne, RIP, complete those and get assigned to a battallion (not ranger school, yet)... that is all that is guaranteed in the initial contract... but if they either fail in those things or fail Ranger School later on when they actually do get to go, then they get booted out of the Battallion and on to an Airborne Unit like 82nd... 

No brand new recruits go to Ranger School at all... they would never make it.. you have to write Op Orders (which is very difficult) and need tactical field knowledge... in no way whatsoever can a basic trainee do those tasks at all all.

----------


## *RAGE*

rockinred you are right i spent two years and had my e-5 before i went to ranger school.

----------


## Dizz28

The U.S. Military does not test for steroids unless they suspect it. A normal entry physical for the U.S. Military is:

1. Lipid profile
2. Fasting blood suger
3. HIV
4. RPR (syphilis)
5. Hearing + sight
6. Recreational drug + Alcohol test 

And then routine physicals while your in only test for the top 5 because they do routine random urine tests anyway...once again..only testing for REC drugs

Special physicals like Flight, Dive or BUDs test for all of the above plus:
1. Complete metabolism (chem 16)
2. Chest X-ray
3. EKG

----------


## SSGBlack

RIP alone will pull the hard earned muscle off you. Ranger School will surely do it after the 62 days of intense training. When I went to SFAS I lost 12 lbs in 18 days (didnt make it through), and I was a smaller guy that didnt have much muscle to burn. The huge guys were not necessarily the first to drop but they sure were hurtin quick.

----------


## Mr.TrX

i myself am looking at going ranger and have considered using steroids to help give me the a better chance at completing the school.

i had a friend who also was a ranger who retired after his 21+ was over who told me that really they dont test for steroids unless they have good reason to test.

----------


## alpmaster

I don't really see how AAS would help you in Ranger school, unless it gave you a psychological boost just knowing you're using them.

----------


## Keenstyle1

You should only juice for the qualification period, the part where they select weather you are a candidate for their training or not. I don't know why anyone would put themselves through ranger school anyway. Would much rather go SF personally. A good SF friend of mine said if you want to get through SF school fast you can choose commo as your specialty even though it's not a listed MOS. It would end up being about 18 months and you go home at the end of every day, unless your doing field exercises. I go for my first 3 day selection course in December, after I get out off the worthless deployment I'm on now. The Balkans, WHY???

----------


## Mr.TrX

> RIP alone will pull the hard earned muscle off you. Ranger School will surely do it after the 62 days of intense training. When I went to SFAS I lost 12 lbs in 18 days (didnt make it through), and I was a smaller guy that didnt have much muscle to burn. The huge guys were not necessarily the first to drop but they sure were hurtin quick.


well that also has to do with the fact that u arent going to get to eat as much as you would before SFAS and Ranger school. I remember going through BCT they were only feeding you for fuel not feeding to fuel for later. your body probably started to feed of the fist source of protein it had and that was probably the 12lbs u lost in. the first 18 days. regardless of what you shoot the human body will feed on its own fuel sources if it cant get any from its digestive system

----------


## RICK79916

They will not test you for gear. Guaranteed! 


WHAT DO THEY TEST FOR?
The first thing to know about drug testing is what the standard test looks for. What is being tested for varies greatly based on testing company, expense, expectations, federal requirements, etc. Following is a description of what to expect from the standard tests. 


The SAMHSA-5 #
Federal government guidelines (by SAMHSA-the Substance Abuse and Mental Health Services Administration) require that companies which use commercial class drivers licenses for employees must have a testing system in place. Among other things, this required testing program must test for 5 specific categories of drugs (referred to as the "SAMHSA 5", previously called the "NIDA-5"). Because of this federal requirement, most drug testing companies offer a basic drug test that checks for drugs in these 5 common categories. 


Cannabinoids (marijuana, hash) 
Cocaine (cocaine, crack, benzoylecognine) 
Amphetamines (amphetamines, methamphetamines, speed) 
Opiates (heroin, opium, codeine, morphine) 
Phencyclidine (PCP) 
Expanded Tests
Most drug testing companies also offer an expanded test which includes a few additional drug classes and specific drugs in the testing process. Most do not add all of these in their expanded test, but choose a different combination of 3 or 4 to add :


Barbiturates (Phenobarbital, Secobarbitol, Butalbital) 
Hydrocodone (Lortab, Vicodin) 
Methaqualone (Quaaludes) 
Benzodiazepines (Valium, Xanax, Librium, Serax, Rohypnol) 
Methadone 
Propoxyphene (Darvon compounds) 
Ethanol (Alcohol) 
MDMA (Ecstasy) 
Additional Testables
In addition, there are a few other substances which it is possible but quite unusual to test for. I only found reference to testing for these additional substances at 1 (out of 15) drug testing sites :


LSD 
Tryptamines (Psilocybin, AMT, DMT, DPT, 5-MeO-DiPT) 
Phenethylamines (Mescaline, MDMA, MDA, MDE, 2C-B, 2C-T-7) 
Inhalents (Toluene, Xylene, Benzene) 



***** The Steroid Detection tests cost employers too much money; thus, they WILL NOT use them as a standard drug-screening...same goes for Military and Police Organizations. Due to the cost of the tests, they are solely used for reasonable suspicion! (As long as you don't rage out severely, you should be alright!)*** Never tested for AAs randomly....if you are tested, "It's your fault for being careless!"


PM me if you need more details! I have alot of experience with the tests! I was the susbstance abuse prevention Officer for my Division (Army). And have a great knowledge base on a variety of employer-testing requirements.

----------


## Misery13

no they don't...

----------


## JRA

Dizz or anyone for that matter,

Are you guys 100% positive they dont test for AAS in flight physicals? I'm on now and know when my physical is. I can cancel it if need be just dont want to **** myself

----------


## Iron_Pig

Dude relax they do not test for AAS, If they did they would not have an Army or Marine Corp so chill. 




> Dizz or anyone for that matter,
> 
> Are you guys 100% positive they dont test for AAS in flight physicals? I'm on now and know when my physical is. I can cancel it if need be just dont want to **** myself

----------


## Iron_Pig

They used to give it out back in the 80, So they would not have to recycle you in basic. Juice on demand the good old day's.

----------


## quarry206

> You should only juice for the qualification period, the part where they select weather you are a candidate for their training or not. I don't know why anyone would put themselves through ranger school anyway. Would much rather go SF personally. A good SF friend of mine said if you want to get through SF school fast you can choose commo as your specialty even though it's not a listed MOS. It would end up being about 18 months and you go home at the end of every day, unless your doing field exercises. I go for my first 3 day selection course in December, after I get out off the worthless deployment I'm on now. The Balkans, WHY???


no offense your friend lied to you.. an 18e is a SF como and it is a pretty hard school and also is the second longest, behind only 18D which is medic..

SF only has five MOS's on a team. on a ODA team you will have 18Aoficer, 18b weapons, 18C engineer,18D medic 18E como and usually a warrent or two and some intel guys in the rear but usually would have held one of the other MOS's first


and about AAS for ranger or SF.. bad bad bad idea.. one its a waste, two its going to be two hard on your body and three neither one of those schools are about hard core muscle its about mental and physical readiness and leadership .. i am not against AAS but i do believe that they are counter productive to going to one of those elite schools.

----------


## JRA

I know but I'm in the AF and this is for a flight physical. Same one spec ops goes through.

----------


## quarry206

> I know but I'm in the AF and this is for a flight physical. Same one spec ops goes through.


they won't test unless you give them major reasons to think they need to.. or you have other health risks they think are linked.. most of the military don't care.. its not they are totally cool with it.. its just most all units are willing to over look things like that, as long as it doesn't effect the unit or your health.

----------

